# Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1st Annual
Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament

Saturday, February 13th, 2010
8:00 AM ~ 2:00 PM

ENTRY: $50.00* PER TEAM
$10.00 BIG WALLEYE/Crappie POT(optional)

FIRST PLACE ~$1,000~ FIRST PLACE
SECOND PLACE $600.00
THIRD PLACE $400.00
FOURTH PLACE $200.00
FIFTH PLACE $100.00

see www.icefishohio.com for entry forms and rules.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

is it just walleye and crappie then??


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do we just come to the shop to pay the fee,and sign up?Sorry,I didn't finish reading the whole post.I got to excited!!!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

now this is what i am talkin about!!!! money and fishin doesn't get any better!!!!


----------



## Jess&Dave (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

now this sounds fun!


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm already thinking....Lets see.... gonna have to time the walk out and add ten minutes on the trip back in to get back by 2pm.... , hmm ,transportation =walking, guess my studded wheeled adult tricycle is out. I wonder if it will still be on if they dont get the 50 teams?


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

do we get our money back if ice is unsafe ?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

To answer some of your questions: Yes, you do get your $$$ back if tournament is canceled.
And Yes, you can pay your entry fees @ the Sport shop.
This is a 10 fish tournament (5 Walleyes and 5 Crappies)
Any other Questions please contact Dave @ 614-361-5548 or go to
www.icefishingohio.com Thanks, Linda


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> To answer some of your questions: Yes, you do get your $$$ back if tournament is canceled.
> And Yes, you can pay your entry fees @ the Sport shop.
> This is a 10 fish tournament (5 Walleyes and 5 Crappies)
> Any other Questions please contact Dave @ 614-361-5548 or go to
> www.icefishing.com Thanks, Linda


Think you should change that url to icefishingohio or there's a lot of guys that may think that shelter is really free.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc I didn't even realize that I did that. Fixed it. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great idea Linda. 
I stuck this so it doesn't go to page two and everyone can find it easily.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

After talking to Dave, the tournament director, It has been decided you can use TWO POLES in the Ice Fishing Tournament,instead of just one.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know we all apprieciated that. Now I need a partner.


----------



## vibeking01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Where do I sign up? Since im a nice guy i'll leave 2nd throug 5fifth for every one else


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Just a reminder about the Mosquito Ice Tournament on Saturday, Feb. 13th.
I'm going to have a bonfire out back on that day---So you can warm up.
Hope to see a lot of you here. Thanks, Linda


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

will someone be plowing some paths on the lake? Callin for more snow.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

12 inches or more of snow on the ice. Thinking about postponing the Ice fishing tournament until Sat. Feb. 27th . Hopefully we will still have Ice. We will know for sure by this evening. I will be posting our decision then. The walk out will be horrible for you guys if we don't cancel----any opinion or suggestions ? Please post. Thanks, Linda


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd vote for fishing it. 

My fear for rescheduling it would be the possibility of more snow accumulation only making things worse and then not being able to fish the tourny at all. I have not had the chance to fish up there since we had all of the snow so if things are really too bad or the ice conditions are unsafe by all means reschedule it. I would rather not fish than go swimming. Just my opinion and we all know what the say about opinions.

Joe

Edit: I guess I was too late lol... Hope things work out for the 27th


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry guys i can't make the reschedule date. i have a choice to fish the skeeter island or the Erie islands. the choice is an easy one but I'm sure gonna miss the tourney. good luck to everyone who can make it.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I have to as well- I however will being Fishing in Florida.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

How many of you will be fishing the tournament on Saturday? Planning a bon-fire out back. Maybe some hot dogs. Just wanted to get some idea. Linda


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm still tryin to convince joe01. I'll know more by Thursday.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

My Dad and I will be there. Can't wait!


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

I wanna join but I dont know if I will be plowing snow that morning or not so dont want to sign up yet but that 10 dollar fee if you sign up that morning stinks..... If that could be waived it would help me be able to join if there is no snow


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

My brother+ me are planning on makin it, ill be up friday, the 26th, i want 2 check details w/ ya... see ya in am w/ lovin life...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

See ya in the morning. I am [email protected] 6:00a.m. And I will have coffee and Dunkin Donuts for you guys!!!!! 25 teams have signed up so far and more calling and will be signing up in the morning.. I think we are going to have a good turn-out. I hope so because then we can make it bigger and better the following years. Come and join the fun!!! Linda


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Who won it Linda? Im just curious any pics?...


----------

